# F'Em on Sale at JRR for $24!!



## AmbientMile (Sep 1, 2022)

JRR is selling Tracktion products for cheap to celebrate 24 years. Check it out here.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 1, 2022)

Biotek 2 for $24 is fantastic price and well worth getting (I have biotek 1)


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 1, 2022)

Bloody brilliant pricing. Shame I already have both…


----------



## Crowe (Sep 2, 2022)

Nooooooo now I have spend money again.


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 2, 2022)

I've had my eye on Biotek for a long time. $24 is a steal. I'll throw in F'Em too, cause why not.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 2, 2022)

Are the JRRS Anniversary deals 24 hr only? I know there are going to be new ones everyday, but not sure about how long each one lasts.


----------



## Flyo (Sep 2, 2022)

I can’t find the offer for upgrade path for Biotek 1 to Biotek2.


----------



## dyross (Sep 2, 2022)

Have tons of synths - what do these add over PhasePlant / Pigments?

Obviously, price is nice.


----------



## dyross (Sep 2, 2022)

And how does Biotek compare with Novum? Is this a dumb question? I'm having a hard time understanding what Biotek actually is...

F'em is quite clear


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 2, 2022)

dyross said:


> And how does Biotek compare with Novum? Is this a dumb question? I'm having a hard time understanding what Biotek actually is...


Different concepts altogether. If you have PhasePlant & Pigments you probably don't need Biotek however Novum is a unique granular synth. Check out the demo.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 2, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I can’t find the offer for upgrade path for Biotek 1 to Biotek2.


There is no upgrade offer. It is only a deal on the full version.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 2, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Are the JRRS Anniversary deals 24 hr only? I know there are going to be new ones everyday, but not sure about how long each one lasts.


I asked @jrrshop on KVR and he said the deals last until the end of the month


----------



## Crowe (Sep 4, 2022)

Went for it (Biotek). Such a lovely Sound Design Tool.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 8, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Went for it (Biotek). Such a lovely Sound Design Tool.


For $24 I also decided to go for it.

F'em and Novum are brilliant as well. 

(Now I'm one step from becoming a Tracktion fanboy, but yes these are some fantastic tools.)


----------

